# browning maxus takedown guide?



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

I was cleaning my maxus today and when i took the trigger out a spring fell out i think its the carrier dog spring but i dont know where it goes because i have yet to find pictures of the trigger mechanism on the internet. Can anyone tell me where it goes or where i can find a takedown guide?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

you could try brownells, they have exploded parts diagrams for various models. Not sure if that will help you or not.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks i figured it out though finally after 2 hours.


----------

